# Xmc-1 & xpr-5



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm about 83.572% sure I will be purchasing these two items in September when my bonus arrives. My desire is the XMC-1 w/ the Dirac built in and the fact it handles stereo subs which I think will allow integration of duals subs into the mains for music better (i think). I also want the XPR-5 for it's power handling capabilities and just as a comparison to the Krell to see for MYSELF which one I like more.

Selling the krell will cover 85% of the XPR-5 and selling the X4000 would cover a small portion of the rest. I'd be looking around the price of the XMC-1 as far as upgrading (or downgrading if you look at moving from krell to xpr-5 as a downgrade).

My main question I'm asking is does anyone here have any first hand experience with this combo and can you provide any input.

I'll be purchasing a second HSU VTF-15H MK2 (soon) so I like the XMC-1 stereo sub output capability and want to demo it's integration capability with the dual subs and the Ultras and 2 channel stereo listening.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

The X4000 has Sub EQ HT. Have you tried it with two subs yet?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Peter Loeser said:


> The X4000 has Sub EQ HT. Have you tried it with two subs yet?


To be honest I'm not happy the fact I buy an X4000 even if it was refurb from A4L and literally 40 days later it starts having reset issue to the point when I had people over for a party and they were watching the rockets basketball game it would reset about every 2 minutes. Embarrassing.

What is the issue with it?... Don't know and don't care... It can be off for a week startup and 3 minutes later shut down. Or it can work for 3 weeks. I'm tired of dealing with it and I'm sending it off for warranty to get repaired and when I get it back I will sell it. I'm completely not worried about my losses with that item.

I'm done.

Now.... I want to move to something else. Marantz, XMC-1, Oppo + Krell showcase... who knows. My budget... who cares. Cheap? maybe, 1200 maybe... 2k maybe.... 3k pushing it.... not sure yet. Just want something besides junk.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Talley said:


> My main question I'm asking is does anyone here have any first hand experience with this combo and can you provide any input.


I have the XMC-1 with an XPA-5. The "A" series is not in the same league as the "R" series, but that should only be a slight difference in SQ. I do not have two subs, so I can't comment on that functionality. Would you like my impressions of any other feature. I've had no problems with either unit (other than operator error). :R


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

One thing a bit off-topic to keep in mind with the XMC-1. They are releasing an HDMI 2.0 upgrade for it, supposedly in the not-too-distant future. There is still no indication of how this will affect any current & future pricing.

Meaning, right now you could buy it for $2500 and then pay $X for the upgrade. Nobody knows what the future pricing will be, if in 3 months you'll be able to buy the XMC-1 with the HDMI 2.0 board already in it for $2500, or if the price will increase to $2500+$X when it is available.

Something to ask them before you order, if it hasn't already shaken out.

(I have the UMC-200 and can't justify the upgrade to the XMC-1 at this point, as I'm still pleased as punch with the SQ of the UMC-200, it meets my needs just fine)


----------



## xulaokeri (Jul 12, 2015)

Something to ask them before you order, if it hasn't already shaken out.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

xulaokeri said:


> Something to ask them before you order, if it hasn't already shaken out.


Eh too late.

I received my XMC-1 on Wednesday and so far I'm pleased with it.... although I haven't ran Dirac Live yet. I've just been jamming to some music in stereo reference.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

OH.

Next up will be a second HSU sub and then an OPPO 105. This should complete my setup and keep me happy for a several years.

although I may swap the Krell out with a XPR-5.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Talley said:


> OH.
> 
> Next up will be a second HSU sub and then an OPPO 105. This should complete my setup and keep me happy for a several years.
> 
> although I may swap the Krell out with a XPR-5.


How good do HSU sound? Still dont know if I want to buy or build my next sub. Buying is a lot easier:T
Maybe I can wait for blk friday deals.


----------

